

Parking Downhill: The Three-Minute Technique to Help Jump Start Your Work Day - alfarez
https://medium.com/p/9b580bf99b81

======
alfarez
Anyone else use techniques like this to minimise "warm up" time when starting
to code/work? I've heard of code "stretching" for this purpose too. And a
friend suggested answering a few StackExchange questions as another technique!

